# Problem installing from USB DVD drive



## dhlogic (Sep 19, 2012)

Greetings,

I've been interested in FreeBSD for awhile now and finally decided to give it a try. I downloaded FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso, MD5 checked out fine and I burned the image to a DVD-R which was also verified to have burned correctly.

I have a Lite-On USB DVD Drive that I am using to boot from to begin the installation. The bootloader starts and the following is displayed:

```
Loading Operating System
CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... File not found
Looking up /boot/loader... File not found
```
The installation process then stops. To me it seems like once the boot loader is started it doesn't know how to reference the USB DVD drive and can't begin installation. I've searched for this topic and haven't come up with much useful information. Any ideas on what I can do? Thank you.

-Dan


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd try the memstick image and boot from a USB memory stick.


----------



## dhlogic (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I will just use the usb img instead.

Dan


----------

